# Silver Sliders, How Do You Defrost Them?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Should I defrost them? if so how.

Also at what size should I feed them to my RBP'S, ( What size should my RBP'S be when I start this as part of there diet?)


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Put however many you need in a small bowl with a lil tank water in it. 2" they should be eating whatever you offer them.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^ exactly what Bruner said


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I am just a little nervous about feeding them anything that loks like a fish, so far they have been doing great with there tank mates. My old batch of RBP'S were the meanest things I saw they would eat only live and they killed them as soon as they hit the water.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

wut do u have in the tank with them???


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The way I do frozen foods is to keep 'em in the freezer... all except for the following feeding amount, which I put in the refrigerator.

Then, feed the refrigerated amount, taking another "feeding's worth" out of the freezer and putting IT in the refrigerator.
By the time the next feeding comes around, THAT portion is thawed, ready to feed, and then just continue the cycle.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I just scoop some tank water with a cup and throw them in the cup. They should be thawed in like 10


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I first semi-thaw the entire pack, to the point where I can start breaking them apart... then rip some foil pieces, and make feeding sized portions individually wrapped with the foil. I then store it all in a ziploc freezer bag, and only take out an individual portion for each feeding. That way I don't constantly freeze and re-thaw....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

By the way, what is a "silver slider?"
You talkin' about "siversides?"


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> By the way, what is a "silver slider?"
> You talkin' about "siversides?"


i think he means pieces of Silver Surfer....those are gonna be some MEAN piranhas!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ They sure as hell are... and absolutely unstoppable and indestructable!


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I got them in a plastic container from the store, there not frozen together there pretty loose in there.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_"Hey bub... you got eny uh dem dad-gum silver sliders that I can feed muh pee-ron-yas?"_


----------

